# Coloring small areas of your hair



## venkatdabri (May 22, 2021)

hello,
I usually develop some gray hair around my side burns. It's incovenient and time consuming to color your entire hair for that small area. I tried 'Just For Men' but I usually just use about 1/8 th of a tube. If I try to use the unused tube the next time it doesn't work very well because the product doesn't open. Is there any product that can be used for very small portions of your hair?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Most men suit grey hair.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

venkatdabri said:


> hello,
> I usually develop some gray hair around my side burns. It's incovenient and time consuming to color your entire hair for that small area. I tried 'Just For Men' but I usually just use about 1/8 th of a tube. If I try to use the unused tube the next time it doesn't work very well because the product doesn't open. Is there any product that can be used for very small portions of your hair?


Bigen. You mix coloring powder with small amounts of water and use as much or little as you’d like. It’s cheap and permanent.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

What's hair?


----------



## MelanieWhite (Jul 12, 2021)

Have you tried some natural remedies? Maybe start with them, and after them choosing some products to color the grey hair. Dyeing should be an option because it damages the hair. Try to apply overnight coconut Oil mixed with lemon, cover your head with a towel and dry it with a powerful hairdryer. If you don't have a good one, choose from 2020 Best Cordless Hair Dryer | Chosen by Real people recommendations. If it doesn't work, buy touch-up sticks; they are practical and harmless. You can find a lot of them on Amazon.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> What's hair?


Bunny Rabbit


----------

